# question regarding safestrap



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

with the imminent release of eclipse 2.1, i'm thinking of taking the .901 update. i've read that safestrap messes with OTA updates so how do i do a clean uninstall of safestrap? i know the app has uninstall to remove it, but does that automatically remove all the extra files from the safe system rom? currently i'm on the safe system with eclipse. do i go through the typical wiping procedure in recovery first before reverting to non-safe stock rooted 893 then uninstall safestrap?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Uninstalling safestrap will not do what you need. You need to reflash the .893 preinstall image.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

can i just copy and paste a stock preinstall folder if there is one? trying to take the simplest route to .901 cause i'm not exactly savvy with all the flashing stuff lol


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

envizion said:


> can i just copy and paste a stock preinstall folder if there is one? trying to take the simplest route to .901 cause i'm not exactly savvy with all the flashing stuff lol


What preinstall folder?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

think i'm just confused cause i see a preinstall folder in root explorer. ok so how exactly do i flash preinstall only?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

Timmy, are you saying safestrap modifies the preinstall partition?

Easy place / way to find the.893 preinstall image for flashing?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Download the .893 fxz and unpack it. Flash the preinstall with moto-fastboot


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm a tard... Only fxz I had noticed was the 866 one...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Download the .893 fxz and unpack it. Flash the preinstall with moto-fastboot


Dude, I'm sorry to pester, but I can't seem to find the 893 fxz file anywhere. The search feature on this forum shows no results (including this thread for some reason), and reading through the stickied fastboot thread was fruitless as well. Help?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13700-fastboot-files-55893-fxz-leaked/


----------

